# Shopping Trip this past weekend



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, Im a little miffed about my big shopping trip to Gander Mtn ( North Dayton Store) over the weekend. I basically wanted to get some sinkers and look for some circle hooks as well as check out some cast nets. 
Now I have noticed that all the WallMarts and Dicks in town are completely out of larger sinkers and any types of circle hooks so I was really looking forward to seeing what GM had. 
Well, I get there and the ONLY circles they had were the Bleeding Heart 5 bucks for 3 hooks, in a size 10/0 so I quickly skipped out on that so I started looking for some larger Octopus hooks, nope, if it was bigger then about 1/0, it was a light wired tube or rubber worm hook. Ok, now Im annoyed so I start wandering around and head to the sinker aisle, Hmmmmmm, it seems every barrel sinker bigger then 1/2oz is wiped out so I did pick up some no slip triangle weights but again, not what I was looking for. I saw an associate who asked if I was finding everything ok and so I told him, "nope" ( he seemed suprised at my answer, btw) so he looked as well and even looked in the back and said by the time they reorder this stuff, that it would be a month before they got any and described how there are so many part timers working its hard to keep up with whats sold out. ( perhaps an integrated computer system would help- Yeah, Im sure they already got one just not smart enough to restock sold out items, Duhhhh)
So I tell him im looking for cast nets and we look all over the place and he cant locate them and then I looked for a while and I couldnt find them either, I checked in the live bait shop ( which was out of EVERYTHING, no chubs, no isreali carps, no goldfish) and all around the nets, but no cast nets so I figured it was time to leave.

Next time Ill head to BPS or better yet, Ill stop in 2 weeks at Cabelas on my way up to Salmon fish.

Sorry about the gripe, anyone else notice how wiped out the local shops are???
I really hate to shop online sight unseen but it may just come to that, Id really like to support my local shop but that is getting hard to do.

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Very poor selection as far as cat equipmet goes. They have never stocked many Gamma Oct Circle hooks, even during their granf opening, sinkers....... forget about it.

Save your self the trouble man, go to Fisherman's Qtrs on Keowee St or call me! I can make you all the sinkers you want. What kind do you want? Let me know, for real. 

I think I'm going to start making a few & selling them in the winter on EBAY. No rolls, Egg, Pyramid, Flat Bell, Pencil, etc..... The 2 oz pencil snkers seem to have been doing real well for me too.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

can't go wrong with Fisherman's Qtrs


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Seems like finding the right hooks is the hardest thing!I almost always order them online.Start early next year


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

OR..... find a buddy who has more than he'll ever us ein two lifetimes, right Jack


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mellon, I know we already spoke about getting some lead and trust me, Ill take you up on it. Feel free to make me an assortment of what I might need locally, you know where my haunts are.

Yes, I have found Fishermans Qrtrs to be a good supply for several things so far, Ill keep checking them out as well as a few local bait shops I been known to put a wig, beard and dark glasses on to frequent so my fly fishing buddies dont spot me driving into or out of.  

Hey Pendog, Im headed out tonight, call me if you want to hook up.

Salmonid


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Mellon,How big can you make the pencil sinkers?Would be interested in some?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think 2 or 3 oz are the biggest molds I have for them.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

In Columbus, All Gander Mt., Galyans(Dicks) store are a waste of my time...cant remember the last time i was in GM and i have yet to step foot in the new Dicks store that replaced Galyans.......they have NOTHING i want or cant already find at your basic Wally World already .

If your ever in Columbus, go check out Fishermans Warehouse......they carry casts nets, many variety of sinkers in all sizes, TONS of good quality Gamakatsu & Mustad Big Gun hooks for cats...all the terminal tackle..PLUS one of the widest selections of BIG CAT reels and rods(Shimano, Abu Garcia, ect)..they are my #1 choice for cat gear if i want to see before i purchase. 
The best cat gear is of course on the internet..but if you want great knowlegable service and great products look these guys up.

Fishermans Warehouse
(614)491-8383
1125 Williams Rd.
Columbus, Ohio 43207


Ask for Matt or Mark(the sons owners) they run the store..tell them Scott Hollar sent you and they'll take good care of you.


Scott


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

see ya out there buddy


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Catfishconnection has all the hooks and sinkers you need, just order online.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott is telling the truth. I've been in there one time, & spent over $300 on two fishing rods.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

mellon why spend 300 bucks on two rods when you can goto wally world and buy a spoungebob pole with a reel for 20 bucks or less .. aint that right jack...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

The best source i can say for sinkers is DO-IT molds and a 20 lb. production melting pot.
We get good quaility X-Ray room lead for $0.20 a lb. and after you buy the style of lead molds ya want, you can make as many as you want and never rely on buying them again.

Ive yet to purchase from catfish connection, so Jack would know best on what they carry.


Scott


----------

